# Regista-te no Fórum Português



## Mrs Brightside (Nov 12, 2007)

Olá a tds!! 
Resolvi revelar-me hj depois de 2 anos cmo infiltrada a espiar :angel: Mais vale tarde do q nunca não é verdade...:colgate:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bem-vinda!!:cheers1:


----------



## Mrs Brightside (Nov 12, 2007)

Brigada!!


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

oh,a Lady Bem-vinda a este belo espaço de confraternizaçao urbanistica


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

bem vinda ao forum! :cheers:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Bem vinda!! kay:

2 anos é dose... então ainda apanhaste o pessoal no seu auge... tanta vergonha...

A verdade é que as mulheres não duram muito aqui no fórum.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Nao intimides a rapariga,Barragon.


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Mr Strangelet (Mar 29, 2007)

Desconhecia de todo este thread~!!muito original o paleio do Reflex :lol:

Bem-Vinda Mrs :cheers:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bem vinda a nosso forum!:cheers1:


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

Bem-Vinda vizinha! lol :lol:


----------



## Mrs Brightside (Nov 12, 2007)

Tnks guys! 
Sim é verdade, ainda sou do tempo em que... nao se falava do Porto e da sua gloriosa am de + 3 milhões ou lá o que é em cada thread XD
Ah pessoal da linha em grande aqui tou a ver :colgate:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pessoal da linha é tudo gente chique :lol:

Então já que já estás cá a muito tempo já nos conheces os podres :lol:


----------



## CS-TOA (Jun 19, 2004)

Na linha é só gente supé chique, tá a ver? :rofl:


----------



## JP_Neptune (May 19, 2006)

Significa então que andaste a fazer um trabalho de _intelligence_ ao longo de 2 anos e que agora já tens tudo o que é necessário para demolir alguém se for preciso, é isso? :guns1:

Assim sendo, bem-vinda! Deixa-me cá ter cuidado com os meus telhados de vidro :lol:


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Mrs Brightside said:


> Olá a tds!!
> Resolvi revelar-me hj depois de 2 anos cmo infiltrada a espiar :angel: Mais vale tarde do q nunca não é verdade...:colgate:


Bem-Vinda! 

Credo... 2 anos de voyerismo… Bem eu estou a falar (neste caso a escrever ) mas na verdade também andei um ano e tal praticamente para me inscrever! :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Bem-vinda miss  

já agora mostra-nos uma fotografia tua  o pessoal aqui conhece a cara de todos (menos do pelha, que tem uma imagem de marca a defender )


----------



## Mrs Brightside (Nov 12, 2007)

lol eu não sou voyeur :nono:

Mas a primeira vez que cá vim parar foi já nem sei cmo a fazer uma pesquisa qq no google e depois fui voltando pra ver as fotos pq o pessoal aqui é todo pró em fotografia, quase que nem é preciso viajar


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ é verdade :lol:


----------



## Mrs Brightside (Nov 12, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Bem-vinda miss
> 
> já agora mostra-nos uma fotografia tua  o pessoal aqui conhece a cara de todos (menos do pelha, que tem uma imagem de marca a defender )


ahah que súbtil daniel, ainda hj cheguei lol 
Um dia que sabe.. se se portarem bem.. hehe, kidding 
Mas o karsh tb acho k nunca pôs (vêem cmo eu sei)


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

de facto...


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

há bastantes novos users com mais de 1000, 2000 coments, isso é bom


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom_Lisboa said:


> há bastantes novos users com mais de 1000, 2000 coments, isso é bom


E. como eu, alguns mais que ainda sonham com esses números!:cheers:


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Temos que fazer 50% de desconto nos 3 primeiros meses


----------



## vinc7e (Jan 27, 2009)

marciomaco said:


> Há muito tempo que ninguém se inscreve


O LRA inscreve-se (ou inscrevia-se) quase todos dos dias ^^


----------



## Ricardo_PT (Feb 21, 2009)

Pois agora fica só com 51-51-HT, coitado!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Que thread
:lol:


----------



## rodrigorocha (Jan 26, 2011)

Só para voltar a animar isto por estes lados, tendo em conta que o ultimo post é lá para Fevereiro do ano passado..

Como já devem ter percebido, chamo-me Rodrigo, sou de Ponta Delgada, daquele grande paraíso mais conhecido por Açores. Já conheço este fórum há pelo menos uns 3 anitos, vim aqui ter por acaso quando procurava por umas fotos de Bragança ou do politécnico, politécnico esse que frequento agora no curso de eng. de energias renováveis. Apesar de já conhecer o fórum durante esse tempo todo, não vinha aqui com muita frequência e por essa mesma razão achei desnecessário registar-me mas agora espero corrigir o erro feito no passado :lol: até porque acho bastante interessante o conteúdo aqui postado! 

Abraços :cheers:


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Bem vindo.:drunk:


----------



## thePro (Feb 2, 2011)

Olá a todos!

Já me inscrevi no forum a algum tempo mas só agora é que me resolvi apresentar.
Tenho 25 anos, sou da área de informática, vivo em Lisboa embora tenha vivido a maior parte da minha vida na Guarda e em Vila Real.

Encontrei o SSC por acaso já a alguns anos provavelmente em alguma pesquisa pelo google.
Partilho também dos ideais que regem este forum.
Já vivi num pato bravo cheio de marquises.
Agora já não vivo.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Bem vindo ! O importante é que tenhas tido essa experiência !! Serás bem recebido após esse trauma kay:


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

É verdade.
É uma das condições de registo no fórum.
É preciso enviar uma foto da tua marquise aos moderadores para avaliação.
No final do ano, quem tiver a melhor marquise ganha uma marquise de ouro.:lol:

Vê aqui neste thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1269577


----------



## thePro (Feb 2, 2011)

Desconhecia os prémios da marquise de ouro! lol
Talvez participe, são espécimes dignos de pelo menos uma menção honrosa!


----------



## MSantos (Jul 21, 2011)

Boas... Não sei bem se é aqui que me devo apresentar se não for peço desde já desculpa.

O meu nome é Miguel Santos, sou natural de Lisboa mas sou estudante de Eng. Florestal no Politécnico de Bragança, sou visitante do SSC à vários anos mas como percebo pouco destas coisas nunca me registei, mas leio o vossos posts com bastante interesse. 

cumps


----------



## thePro (Feb 2, 2011)

Olá MSantos!
Tás no sítio certo para te apresentares!

Bem-Vindo!


----------



## thoga31 (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ Thread de apresentação de novos membros:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1178157


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

MSantos said:


> Boas... Não sei bem se é aqui que me devo apresentar se não for peço desde já desculpa.
> 
> O meu nome é Miguel Santos, sou natural de Lisboa mas sou estudante de Eng. Florestal no Politécnico de Bragança, sou visitante do SSC *à* vários anos mas como percebo pouco destas coisas nunca me registei, mas leio o vossos posts com bastante interesse.
> 
> cumps


*Hà*


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

^^

H*á*


----------



## MSantos (Jul 21, 2011)

Ennis said:


> *Hà*


Não percebi o seu post caro Ennis :nuts:... *Hà *?? 

Não sei se te estas a referir a algum erro ortográfico, mas eu não dei nenhum erro deste tipo, eu escrevi *à* e está correcto... Não estou a utilizar o verbo haver... Aí seria *há* e nunca *hà*...


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

Olà.. e bem-vindo.:cheers:

*"sou visitante do SSC à vários anos"*

Acho que nesta frase o verbo haver està bem patente.

Hà varios anos
Houve vàrios anos
Haverà vàrios anos
etc.. 

O meu teclado não tem acento agudo..


----------

